# EcTopology  -- EtherCat Topologie anzeigen in VB.Net oder C#



## adco (14 Oktober 2014)

Hallo 

Ich versuche die EtherCat Topolgie einer Beckhoff Steuerung mit TwinCat 2.11  in einer Benutzer-Oberfäche anzuzeigen.

Im Beckhoff Info-System gibt es einen Hinweis zum einbinden einer DLL, um die EtherCat Topologie anzuzeigen wie im System-Manager.
http://bkinfosys.beckhoff.com/engli...ercat/html/ectopology_interfaces.htm&id=20175

Leider habe ich keinen Erfolg. Das Visual Basic und das C# Programm stürzen mit einer unbehandelten COM-Ausnahme ab beim Befehl: axEcTopologyCtrl1.ShowOnlineTopology();

Hier der Code eines minimal-Programmes:
 
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Data;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Threading.Tasks;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace WindowsFormsApplication6
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void Form1_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            axEcTopologyCtrl1.TargetNetId = "";      // Verbindung zum lokalen TwinCAT-System
            axEcTopologyCtrl1.DeviceId = 2;          // Device ID 2
axEcTopologyCtrl1.ShowOnlineTopology();   

        }
    }
}

 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem TopologyCtrl ?

Besten Dank.


----------



## matzy87 (20 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab es soeben mit einer CX5010 probiert, ich verbinde mich über Ethernet mit Steuerung, hier der Programmausschnitt:

private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            axEcTopologyCtrl1.TargetNetId = "5.18.111.240.1.1"; // Net id
            axEcTopologyCtrl1.DeviceId = 1; // Device ID 1




           // axEcTopologyCtrl1.ShowCompareView(
            axEcTopologyCtrl1.ShowOnlineTopology(); 
        }

Kannst du die Fehlermeldung posten, die du erhältst?


----------



## adco (20 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe den Fehler gefunden.
Das Topology Control läuft nun in VB.Net und in C#
Das Problem war die Einstellung "Interoptypen einbetten" bei den Verweisen in den Projekteigenschaften

Bei allen Verweisen ist die Eigenschaft "Interoptypen einbetten = FALSE"

Ausser bei:
Beckhoff EcTopology 1.0 Type Library      C:\.....\Debug\Interop.ECTOPOLOGYLib.dll        Hier muss die Eigenschaft auf True gesetzt werden:  "Interoptypen einbetten = TRUE"

Einen schönen Tag !


----------



## Beckhoff_user (22 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, ich nutze Visual Basis Express 2010 mit der Programmiersprache vb.net und möchte mir die Ethercat-Topologie von Beckhoff anzeigen lassen.
Leider bricht es immer in der Zeile "axectopologyctrl1.showonlinetopology()" ab mit der Fehlermeldung E_FAIL.

Vielleicht könnte mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

Fehlermeldung und Programmeinstellung:


----------



## Beckhoff_user (24 September 2016)

Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## HVL (16 Dezember 2021)

Hallo!

ich möchte mir gerne die Ethercat Topology (wie im System Manager) auf einer Visualisierung anzeigen lassen. Die Visualisierung läuft auf einem Windows 7 Rechner, dieser ist über die ADS Route mit der Steuerung verbunden. Funktioniert dies mit dem ActiveX control? 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich an die Sache rangehen muss?

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## Hack (21 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

schau dir mal das an.


			Einbinden des ActiveX Controls
		

Das ActiveX ist dort beschrieben.

Wenn möglich nutze die TwinCAT HMI dort gibt es das mittlerweile auch. Ist dann HTML5.

Gruß


----------



## HVL (6 April 2022)

Hallo Hack,

danke für deine Antwort, auf diese Beitrag bin ich bereits gestoßen.

Meine Jmobile Visu läuft auf einen Windows PC. Die Visu verwendet die Symboldatei (tpy) und ist über eine ADS Route mit der twincat 2 SPS verbunden. Ich möchte mir nun in der Visu die Ethercat topology anzeigen lassen. Ist dies überhaupt mit dem activeX control möglich? 


Gruß


----------

